

Anyone know of an app that provides daily check marks? - Goosey

After reading about Jerry Seinfeld's productivity secret ( http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-secret ) I have been interested in using this in many areas of my life. It is extremely effective, especially for things I only want to spend a few minutes on per day, but I know if I just spend those few minutes I will make long term progress.<p>Examples of things I want to try to do every day:
 - Practice Guitar (at least 30m)
 - Learn a new joke or 'bar trick'
 - Exercise (at least 30m)
 - Clean one area of my apartment
 - Write a letter/email to one person I care about<p>And so on. The tricky thing is that I ran out of a good way to track my daily checkmarks. The best system I have tried so far is to use stickers on a calender, but the cognitive overhead of "ok, a blue star == learn a joke" is annoying.<p>Does anyone know of a web app that can handle this for me?
======
gr366
I know Joe's Goals gets mentioned frequently for Seinfeld's "Don't break the
chain" method:

<http://www.joesgoals.com/>

~~~
Goosey
This looks PERFECT for my needs, thanks!

EDIT: New startup idea: a startup that helps people find out about startups.
I'm at the point where I assume any 'simple' idea I have probably exists, but
finding it can be difficult (I spent about half an hour google-fu'ing and
didn't find joesgoals)

~~~
photon_off
Shameless plug: my website finds you similar websites. Find one you like, find
them all.

<http://moreofit.com/search/?q=Joesgoals.com>

------
harscoat
<http://www.quantter.com> we are not live yet (should be very soon for alpha
and beta in sept.). One of our visualizations will be "dontbreakthechain".

We have exactly what you describe in mind (does not mean we will be the best
app to nail it, so please let us know what you think critics etc. so that we
can iterate & improve).

Tags: Seinfeldprodsecret; 10000hoursrule; deliberatepractice; QuantifiedSelf;
selftracking; dailyroutine <http://blog.quantter.com/>

At the moment just use a microsyntax on twitter for instance like this:
#guitar:30mn or #newjoke:1 or #letter:1 (those are what we call quantts=atom
of human activity) <http://blog.quantter.com/syntax>

You will have a profile page eg <http://quantter.com/Goosey> with a calendar
to visualize your Quantts with a regularity index number (to tell how regular
you are in breaking or not your chain).

Depending on where you are based you may also want to participate in
QuantifiedSelf meetups? <http://quantified-self.meetup.com/>

~~~
harscoat
You can also check <http://www.Goalmafia.com>. The developer from GoalTribes
work together with @curiousjordy on Goalmafia

------
jenn
<http://streak.ly> is in beta right now, but it's exactly that.

and for a shameless plug: I use made <http://101in365.com> to handle goals
over the course of a year with the ability to track them in smaller increments
(i.e. daily).

------
brett
<http://dontbreakthechain.com/>

------
Goosey
Click-friendly version of link: [http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-
productivity-se...](http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
secret)

------
cl3m
For iphone, you can use : [http://itunes.apple.com/app/dont-break-the-
chain/id313567772...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/dont-break-the-
chain/id313567772?mt=8)

------
vijayr
<http://www.rootein.com/>

~~~
rootein
Thanks for the mention Vijay. Just to add, Rootein also sends out reminders
via email/Twitter DMs when it finds you slacking :) We have recently launched
a Facebook app (<http://apps.facebook.com/rootein>) for Rootein. You can track
your habits/routines from within Facebook. We just won't give you any excuses
to slack :)

